# Best Line for Crappie



## Redman1776

I made the switch this year from clear 4lb Spider Wire to hi-vis 4 lb Gamma. I did this at the suggestion of a crappie pro who claimed the hi-vis doesn't spook the fish. Well I've only caught 5 crappie this spring compared to many more last spring and I'm not happy with the strength of the Gamma, although it is very silky but almost too flimsy and doesn't cast well. Has anyone ever tried braid for crappie, I just happen to have a spool of 4lb braid I bought on clearance and thought about trying it out. My other options I'm looking at is Viscious panfish or just going back to Spider Wire. What do you guys use/suggest? The set up would be small jigs under a foam and toothpick bobber, on a ten footer and a 4'6" dock shooter. Thanks.


----------



## buckzye11

I tried braid for crappie and went back to mono in a month. Imo you need the give that 4 lb mono has... I lost a lot of fish using braid and ripping big holes in their mouths. I suppose any 4 lb mono would work well, but I really like the mr. Crappie hi-vis stuff.... It has a ton of stretch, but you can still feel the thump just fine.


----------



## Redman1776

I didn't think of that at first about the braid, thanks for pointing it out. So you don't think the hi-vis will spook the fish either? I guess my luck is bad this year, the only thing I've changed from last year to now is the line. I've looked at the Mr. Crappie but didn't know how much it would differ from the BPS Crappie Maxx- that stuff has bad line memory and the 6lb I bought for bobber fishing was as thick competitor's 8lb. Although it did turn out to be strong line.


----------



## buckzye11

No I don't think the hi-vis will spook them either... The advantages of seeing the thump as well as feeling it really helps me. Also on a windy day hi-vis is great... It lets you use the line like a bobber when jigging... By casting the line into the wind and watching the bow in the line. The wind will drag your jig on a plane and when you get hit it just starts to straighten out with a twitch even if you don't feel the bite you see it.
The mr. Crappie line does have some memory after sitting on the spool for a while, but once you catch a few fish it works it out. Also I always give my line a pre fishing stretch for the 1st 30 yards of it by hooking to a tree or whatever and pulling to reduce memory.
Another decent line I've found in 6 lb hi-vis is P line XX... Very little memory in that stuff, and less stretch then the mr. Crappie if you like it with less stretch.


----------



## polebender

I like to use braid when fishing in deep water, 20 ft. or deeper, for the better feel and hook up ratio. I also use hi-vis and clear mono when I'm in shallower water. To me, it doesn't seem to make a difference in the bite as to which one I use.


----------



## sherman51

I haven't actually used braid for crappie but I've used 20# braid for bass and bluegills so im sure it would work for crappie. crappie aren't very line shy just look at a crappie rig and they catch fish. I have found that most fish aren't as line shy as I use to think they were since I started using the 20# braid for bass. and using 4# and 6# braid will work even better than the 20# I use. just be careful using braid or you can tear the hook out of the crappies tender mouth. good luck and have a great season.
sherman


----------



## killingtime

For just using a jig an toothpick bobber you can go wrong with 4 or 6 pound vicious line. Very smooth and exceptional strong. I have snagged on to Lilly pads and pulled a 14 foot Jon boat over to where it was snagged. I crappie fish a lot around shallow structure and get snagged quite often and vicious has always stayed strong even after a lot of break offs.


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Redman1776 said:


> I made the switch this year from clear 4lb Spider Wire to hi-vis 4 lb Gamma. I did this at the suggestion of a crappie pro who claimed the hi-vis doesn't spook the fish. Well I've only caught 5 crappie this spring compared to many more last spring and I'm not happy with the strength of the Gamma, although it is very silky but almost too flimsy and doesn't cast well. Has anyone ever tried braid for crappie, I just happen to have a spool of 4lb braid I bought on clearance and thought about trying it out. My other options I'm looking at is Viscious panfish or just going back to Spider Wire. What do you guys use/suggest? The set up would be small jigs under a foam and toothpick bobber, on a ten footer and a 4'6" dock shooter. Thanks.


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Hi.
I've used Stren # 6 pd in Gold for years. I've never noticed that it bothered the Crappie, Walleye, and or Trout when the line moves ... and you can see it!


----------



## Redman1776

Well I've recently gotten successful into the crappie and I'm very happy how the 4# hi-vis gamma is performing. I was a little impatient. I won't use 6# for crappie jigging around here. The crappie around here aren't big enough to justify in my opinion and I've done much better since switching to 4#.


----------



## sherman51

glad to hear things picked up for you. with the weather this year things were just running a little late. I've just used 6# trilene xl line for crappie fishing. but now I believe I would use a high vis line if I was crappie fishing. back yrs ago when I could see I liked to cast a small 1/8 pinky jig for crappie. I would cast it out and let it sink while watching my line. if it twitched or started moving I would reel up my slack and very lightly set the hook.
sherman


----------



## Tom 513

I use Viscious panfish hi vis 4#, Berkley Nanofil and Bps 4# hi vis, I like the Viscious best so far for casting and spider rigging, although the Nanofil cast great but its a challenge to retie jigs on rough water, the Bps is ok although it seems to have more memory than the Viscious line. I should add I have caught a 18" and 23" Channel cats with the 4# Viscious when fishing minnows on a 14ft pole, it is tough line and I will re order next year. Hi Vis line does not spook fish plus having the advantage of seeing the line jump far out weighs any spooking problem. I've gotten use to watching the line so much I am considering Hi Vis line for Bass also.


----------



## Gary P

Suffix elite hi vis is a good line as well.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

I have used 10# braid on my rigs for years with very few fish lost. Right now I have been using Suffix Performance and love it. I feel like the extra sensitivity catches me far more fish than I lose because of it being non stretch when you're fishing a light enough rod and set the drag properly. When it comes to getting out of snags there is no comparison either if you master the bow snap you can get out of just about anything that's not wrapped up which saves time and $$$. Just my 2¢


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

For Crappie, panfish, and smaller bass fishing on light gear, Sufix Elite has worked very well for me for a few years now. Hi Vis yellow in 4lb is what I usually use. If I'm sight fishing with a small grub I have a reel spooled up with the Clear Sufix. Does it make a difference? Maybe, maybe not. If a fish is hungry enough, or agitated enough, it's going to hit regardless. 

If you really want to use braid, I'd consider a 4-6ft leader of mono just for the stretch it will give you when setting the hook. Less fish lips reeled in, instead of the whole fish


----------



## Fishingisfun

This thread got me thinking about high visibility line. Remembering a past experience where I had used a bright fly line with a short mono leader for bluegills that did not seem to effect my catch ratio compared to my fishing partner. I had used that bright fly line to detect a slight bite that worked well for me. Having spotted the yellow pro braid on the shelf months back and passing it by I went back and bought some for a test. The next trip out i used the yellow braid exclusively and felt it did help detecting bites. I did catch crappie and also three nice catfish that decided to eat the jig I was throwing. The lighter color line was easy to see and I would give it a plus for seeing when it was tangled on the pole eyes over the dark green braid I used most times. For me braid helps when snagged or when a large fish eats my small crappie offering. I hate losing lures to snags and appreciate the change to braid. I have had several cats and a carp eat my crappie lures and a carp on mono broke off when I put too much pressure on the line. A later carp on braid did not break off but the hook pulled out after a long fight. As other posters stated seeing the line move is a benefit and I will continue using the bright braid and at a future trip go head to head with a fishing partner on crappie and see if I do as well as before. Stil finding my way refining my gear.


----------

